# Hmmm....anyone Know An Outbacker Named Vic In



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we just had our fall Rally and the owner of the campground told me there is an Outbackers gathering in July 09. Six sites reserved.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What the?

Imposters for sure.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hmmm....anyone Know "An Outbacker Named Vic In California"?


No, but if you hum a couple of bars, I can fake it....









Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Yeah that would be Vic from the Secret Outbackers Bunch, SOB didn't you get your invitation?









Guess you will have to stop by see who these guys are and hand out real Outbacker cards.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3LEES said:


> Hmmm....anyone Know "An Outbacker Named Vic In California"?


No, but if you hum a couple of bars, I can fake it....









Dan








[/quote]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dan...Now that was funny!









I think it's time for an Outbacker take-over merger








Now, who's going to go over there in July and demand to be taken to their leader???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon's are only 30-40 mins aways. I vote they take charge in July.

...do I have a 2nd?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Crismon's are only 30-40 mins aways. I vote they take charge in July.
> 
> ...do I have a 2nd?


Yeah! she can go "incognito'! Tricia, I'll send you my pink glasses, oh, and a skunk for protection!







( you had to be at the PNW Fall Rally to get that one)


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Crismon's are only 30-40 mins aways. I vote they take charge in July.
> 
> ...do I have a 2nd?


Yeah! she can go "incognito'! Tricia, I'll send you my pink glasses, oh, and a skunk for protection!







( you had to be at the PNW Fall Rally to get that one)
[/quote]

I forgot to do my "Here kitty kitty"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Crismon's are only 30-40 mins aways. I vote they take charge in July.
> 
> ...do I have a 2nd?


Yeah! she can go "incognito'! Tricia, I'll send you my pink glasses, oh, and a skunk for protection!







( you had to be at the PNW Fall Rally to get that one)
[/quote]

I forgot to do my "Here kitty kitty"
[/quote]
HOW DARE YOU REFER TO THAT SKUNK AS A KITTY! THEN NERVE!


----------

